# CONSUMER AWARENESS - MTNL BROADBAND SUCKS!



## Geniusboy (Dec 20, 2005)

Introduction
I m a student and recently got myself an MTNL Broadband(ADSL) connection under the Rs.200 p.m scheme(NO registartion charges etc..) , and then the nightmares begin...............

1.After 2 days i had called the MTNL to subscribe this service , i got no response , so i called them up just to know that noone had subscribed on that number!so that man took those details again..Then next day was the last day for that scheme to end and again i called them
and got to know that again noone had subscribed thise service over that number..But this time it succeeded!Thank God!

2.the 1st two weeks were good and i seemed happy with the service but then the internet started not to work ..I called the number (1504) and they told me to change some settings it  failed 3 times and the next day they called me up and told again settings to make it work

3."UNMATCHED SPEED" , OH yes i dont get download speeds more than 10- 12 KBps(Kilobyte) on this 256 Kbps(kilobit) connection ..

4.After every 3-4 days i get this line problem which makes my internet down!

5.this saturday i found it not to be working .. my sister told me that it was some problem and that it would get fixed up within an hour .. The next day .i.e Sunday i found it again not to be working and i called them up (1504) They told me it was a line problem ..Now after  around 8:30 pm  the connection (line state ) got to disconnected and even now i have got no response for them ..They tell me tomorrow and tomorrow and it continues ..

I'M WAITING TILL IT GETS CORRECTED UP

FOR MTNL -@#$$!@#$#$$%%$%%#$#%^%^^%^^#@#@#@#@@#@!@@##!@@@!@##@!!@@!#@!#@! etc....




DONT EVER TAKE THIS SERVICE!


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 20, 2005)

In India all broadband[which is a open crime....if seen according to rules!!!] services will surely s\/ck big...if you want it in low cost....even i experience this....no....not mtnl...SIFY the great...they make the connection kaput...almost 10 days fully and atleast 100 hours ....in a month on an average....so at an average u must be using just ....around 16/17 days of ur whole month...what can we do....even we do complain ...but nothing happens!!!

Only one option .....Go to U.S.A !!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 20, 2005)

well i m using DSL 590NU Plan, and i m very much staisfied with thier sevice... i get dl speeds of 28-32 KB/sec.. very few downtimes.. quick response.. it does takes some time if the prob is like that phone is dead

Each person i know is very happy with MTNL Broadband


----------



## iinfi (Dec 20, 2005)

i think Deep and some others like tuxfan(not sure) are pretty happy with the MTNL service.
i was thinking of going for MTNL 590Nu plan. i dont know whether it is worth it. 
12midnite is when the data tabs are taken off. its too late.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I personally think that majority of the broadband plans here in India should have no data transfer limit just like the majority of the broadband plans in the US like SBC Yahoo DSL, Verizon and AT & T Wireless.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2005)

@digitized: man, everyone except the people who can make the difference think that there sud be no data tabs.
Just as Dayanandi Maran made mobile fone calls inside the state as local hope he gets an "enlightenment" and kicks data tabs from broadband


----------



## neerajvohra (Dec 21, 2005)

well when i saw the data transfer limit..i remember of my old days when i was using my net from a local provider of my area...well all i did was hack the admin account...and uses his account...well i downloaded almost 12-15gb stuff for the whole month..

and now he dont provide internet in my area.....lol   

and still i met him sometimes...he says "pata ni kaun tha aapke area main jisne itna download"...ha ha

now i m happy with sify....download@30-32kbps max


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I had this bad viendetta against my ex boss. Throughout my short professional career I have worked for two companies. The first company I worked with was very small with only 7-8 employees.  But the boss was too much for me and I left that job.   Now he had a VSNL dial up internet account for 500 hours and I knew his internet user ID and password   . So I used to use his account from my home for almost 1 year after I left that job and he could not realise. Then one fine morning I could not login and then I had to get my own account.   By that time BSNL had introduced the account free internet service (172222) and so I had no problem.  .

Someone here was mentioning about using the account of the local cyber cafe owner at his home without his knowledge, so I remembered this.

Coming back to the topic, I feel that something revolutionary has to be done (like making the incoming calls on a mobile phone free, and now the offer from Tata Indicom where they are offering to have no charges to a particular number in the state and also roaming across India free of charge) in the broadband service and revoke all data tabs for all broadband service providers. That would surely be great! 8)


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> "pata ni kaun tha aapke area main jisne itna download"...ha ha



    mayb he ran into losses bcoz of you and thats why stopped giving connections.

if these data tabs are removed i m prepared to pay even 1-1.5K for a month's 256Kbps connection.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 21, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> if these data tabs are removed i m prepared to pay even 1-1.5K for a month's 256Kbps connection.


me too


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 22, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> i think Deep and some others like tuxfan(not sure) are pretty happy with the MTNL service.
> i was thinking of going for MTNL 590Nu plan. i dont know whether it is worth it.
> 12midnite is when the data tabs are taken off. its too late.



You are right iinfi. I am pretty happy about MTNL triband. I face occassional problems but then that is because I have connected it in USB and not in LAN card as suggested. Current LAN card is gone bad and I will soon get a new one.

Geniusboy, I wonder why are you facing so many problems? Here in Mumbai, its working pretty decent. Not only me, there are a whole bunch of other uys using MTNL Triband and I haven't seen anyone dissatisfied! Hope your hardware is working properly


----------



## Geniusboy (Dec 26, 2005)

today atlast they came to repair my ADSL AND IT DID WORK
1.they had to change my phone line.
2.my ADSL modem

almost 9 days i had to wait!


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 27, 2005)

Sify is launching 512kbps Feb 2006. That should be interesting! Doesnt matter if they charge more...as long as the connection is worth it.
Currently I have 256kbps unlimited connection....Rs950 a month - and I'm OK with it. A lot is left to be done...broadband in India is really  not broad. But i think we're getting there...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 27, 2005)

jus heard from a friend of mine that in UK and other some other parts of Europe do not get 3 Mbps anymore......

they only get 10 Mbps WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOB SOB !!!!!  

Broadband means 10Mbps for them .... i think MTNL and BSNL bosses sud go on a foreign trip to London ......


----------

